

Chrome Extensions for Marketers - jeffepp
http://blog.getambassador.com/13-best-chrome-extensions-for-marketers/

======
chaselee
Pocket w/Feedly and Buffer make a great content consumption/sharing trifecta.
Meldium is useful. I would pick Fetchnotes over Evernote for clipping.
Momentum is slick.

~~~
jordanskole
The Pocket/Feedly combination is crucial. There's an awesome post about it
[here]([https://medium.com/technology-and-
you/3804306ce501](https://medium.com/technology-and-you/3804306ce501))

